# Dogs eating goat berries



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Occasionally my dogs eat goat poop, can this hurt them? I am worried about worms.


----------



## emeraldcowgirl (May 19, 2011)

My dogs love goat poop. Not sure why, I imagine it tastes like hay. I try to keep them away while I clean up but sometimes they sneak past me and gobble up some poo. YUCK!


----------



## skeeter (Aug 11, 2010)

It helps give your dogs probiotics for their stomachs. Mine all sit in a line waiting for hoof trimmings too.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

No it won't give them worms except for perhaps tapes.. My dog grew up on horse, chicken and goat poop. Goodness, she'd take HUGE bites and just wolf down that horse poop!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ashley said:


> No it won't give them worms except for perhaps tapes.. My dog grew up on horse, chicken and goat poop. Goodness, she'd take HUGE bites and just wolf down that horse poop!


 :yeahthat


skeeter said:


> Mine all sit in a line waiting for hoof trimmings too.


 :yeahthat

They eat so much poop and are getting so fat that we cut down their dog food ration to 1 cup, 1x/day. :rofl


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

thank you all, one less thing for this newbie to worry about.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Our chickens eat hoof trimmings too.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

My dogs think horse, goat and chicken poo are treats! Yum-yum!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

lol yea like the above have said it's normal  I don't do anything but take in a fecal every 6 months or so, usually longer to see how the dogs are looking..................I am wanting to try to do my own, but haven't gotten the courage to put my nose that close to it yet :\


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

My dogs have always eaten goat berries as well as helping themselves to a meal from the cat box. They have never had any health issues from doing this, though it seems gross to me. My friend's dog not only eats hoof trimmings, but horn buds as well when she's disbudding kids.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

And in winter................poopsickles!


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

You all are so funny, I love that I found this forum. Thank you Vicki


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

My 18 yr old dog hasn't been wormed since she was maybe 3? At this point I'm afraid to even look at her too hard. She ate calf poop like it was goin out of style back in the day. She also went through this cat poo eating phase years ago, to the point of standing behind the cat waiting for delivery. :ick


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Perfectly normal, disgusting dog behavior! LOL We had one dog that thought chickens were candy dispensers!
My english shepherd eats whatever the goats eat also. From acorns to oats to loose minerals.


----------

